# Prescription for 'visitor'?



## TimeIsAnIllusion (May 6, 2016)

Hi.

I have a short-term contract on a rented property here (Malaga) until January 2017.

Unfortunately a family member that has come to stay has forgotten some medication and only has enough for 2 weeks - but plans to stay a month.

Is there any way I can get this in Spain? We don't have an actual printed prescription, but all the medication is printed on the blister pack.

Family member has a EHIC if that makes any difference.

Just not sure what to do. Like do I need to go to a health centre or direct to a pharmacy? Do I need to contact the doctor back in England?

It would be a shame to leave after just 2 weeks - especially as it's been rainy and will be for the next week.

Any help and advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

TimeIsAnIllusion said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a short-term contract on a rented property here (Malaga) until January 2017.
> 
> ...


I would take along the blister pack to a pharmacist, if it not a controlled drug, they may be able to just buy it over the counter. Many more medications here are available over the counter, and not terribly expensive.
If they say your visiter needs to see a doctor, then go along to the surgery, with the EHIC form, and tablets, and a doctor should give them a prescription.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

fergie said:


> I would take along the blister pack to a pharmacist, if it not a controlled drug, they may be able to just buy it over the counter. Many more medications here are available over the counter, and not terribly expensive.
> If they say your visiter needs to see a doctor, then go along to the surgery, with the EHIC form, and tablets, and a doctor should give them a prescription.


Yeah, I second that. A lot of drugs are available without prescription (and i guess some must be discretionary too because when something like this happened to a relative of mine the pharmacist sort of smiled and said "ok")

Do remember that names of drugs are likely to be different but the pharmacist should be able to check out the spanish equivalent.

If all else fails then the next best option is to find a private GP who I am sure would make a prescription for you but as this post says, for a one off emergency I think the SS would do this (although you will not get discounts off the prescription)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Yeah, I second that. A lot of drugs are available without prescription (and i guess some must be discretionary too because when something like this happened to a relative of mine the pharmacist sort of smiled and said "ok")
> 
> Do remember that names of drugs are likely to be different but the pharmacist should be able to check out the spanish equivalent.
> 
> If all else fails then the next best option is to find a private GP who I am sure would make a prescription for you but as this post says, for a one off emergency I think the SS would do this (although you will not get discounts off the prescription)


Yes try the farmacia first, but if they say to visit the doctor, go to the state centro de salud for an appt with a doctor & ask for a prescription, as fergie says. The EHIC covers that. They need to take their passport for ID as well. No need to see a private doctor & pay. 

The visitor will still have to pay full price for the medication, but the doctor appt & the prescription itself will be free.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

A friend of mine needed a repeat prescription that required a prescription, but we took in the old medication and explained to the pharmacist that she needed more, and he gave her more, without the need for seeing the doc.


----------



## TimeIsAnIllusion (May 6, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for the responses. I did wonder how active this forum was - but it seems quite alive.


----------



## TimeIsAnIllusion (May 6, 2016)

I'll try a couple of pharmacies first though I doubt you can buy most of the stuff over the counter as some is prescribed for Dementia/Epilepsy.

So I can just go to a centro salud without being registered with any centre with a passport and EHIC? Bear in mind that I'm in Malaga City which as some may know is 'very Spanish' compared to some other places on the costa and it's likely I'll have some communication problems.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TimeIsAnIllusion said:


> I'll try a couple of pharmacies first though I doubt you can buy most of the stuff over the counter as some is prescribed for Dementia/Epilepsy.
> 
> So I can just go to a centro salud without being registered with any centre with a passport and EHIC? Bear in mind that I'm in Malaga City which as some may know is 'very Spanish' compared to some other places on the costa and it's likely I'll have some communication problems.


Yes, you can use your EHIC at any public health centre (but not private clinics AFAIK). Not sure why you think Málaga city won't have many English speakers, nearly all Spanish learn it in school! I'm sure they will find you an interpreter if you need one.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

TimeIsAnIllusion said:


> I'll try a couple of pharmacies first though I doubt you can buy most of the stuff over the counter as some is prescribed for Dementia/Epilepsy.
> 
> So I can just go to a centro salud without being registered with any centre with a passport and EHIC? Bear in mind that I'm in Malaga City which as some may know is 'very Spanish' compared to some other places on the costa and it's likely I'll have some communication problems.


You should be OK as these are the conditions when in Spain


> *Visitors to Spain*
> 
> Your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) will enable you to access the necessary state-provided healthcare in Spain at a reduced cost, or sometimes for free when on a temporary stay. The Spanish health authority determines what treatment is considered necessary and cannot wait until your return to the UK.
> The EHIC also covers you for treatment of pre-existing medical conditions, although it does not cover you if you are travelling for the express purpose of obtaining medical treatment. In this case, see our section about Seeking medical treatment in Europe.
> The EHIC also covers you for routine maternity care provided the reason for your visit is not specifically to give birth.


HOWEVER, as you say, there may be a language problem, and there maybe someone unhelpful on the desk 
Go with as much information and patience as you can and a supply of smiles and you should be good


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm living in Málaga City too. If you need a translator to go to the pharmacy and to the doctor, I'd be more than happy to do that for you.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

That's for free, by the way. I've done it for a couple of friends already.


----------



## TimeIsAnIllusion (May 6, 2016)

Thanks.

Finally the streets stopped being rivers for the first time so I went today (Friday).

They sell the medication at the pharmacy - but the prices are pretty steep. One of the meds was 140e and another 100e. Bit of a shock really as I wasn't expecting those kinds of prices.
Needless to say as I need 7 different meds it's really going to add up.

I tried to go to the nearest centro salud to get a prescription (and hence a discounted meds price). . . but as stated....it was Friday so they said come back Monday morning. 

I'll try again on Monday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TimeIsAnIllusion said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Finally the streets stopped being rivers for the first time so I went today (Friday).
> 
> ...


you might be asked to pay full price, but according to http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/countryguide/Pages/healthcareinSpain.aspx



> Prescriptions
> 
> Once you have a prescription from a Spanish state doctor, you can take it to any pharmacy (farmacia) in Spain. They can be identified by a green cross. There are prescription charges in Spain. When using your EHIC, people of working age are charged 50% and pensioners are charged about 10%. Pensioners will have to declare they are in receipt of a State Pension in order to pay the lower rate.
> Prescription charges are non-refundable.
> If you are told by a hospital that you require medicine following your discharge, you must take the hospital medical report to a doctor, who will give you a prescription. This is because doctors in public hospitals will prescribe medicines on the appropriate medical report but do not issue official prescriptions.


----------



## TimeIsAnIllusion (May 6, 2016)

Well in the end it didn't matter so much as when I went to the centro salud they pointed out that the EHIC card had actually gone out of date in the first week of May. So that was that!


----------

